# NGD: Bernie Rico Jr Custom Shop 7-String Vixen #2 (56k? How about a Fresca?!)



## zimbloth (Apr 8, 2008)

Fuck box cutters and assorted nonsense. Let's get right to it!


















































































Video


----------



## Drew (Apr 8, 2008)

zimbloth said:


> Fuck box cutters and assorted nonsense. Let's get right to it!



 

Those pickup rings look dark grey in one of the pics. Are they? If so, that's actually kind of cool.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Apr 8, 2008)

Fucking awesome! Is it pearl white, or just the lighting?


----------



## InTheRavensName (Apr 8, 2008)

Holy cocking dick

niiice, the white looks awesome

how about a double shot?


----------



## Blind Faith (Apr 8, 2008)

Holy crap that is beautiful, the white makes it really stand out!! 

But how does it play is the question?


----------



## playstopause (Apr 8, 2008)

Unique / gorgeous / white = Epic win! Congrats!!!


----------



## Codyyy (Apr 8, 2008)

Very awesome.

PS - you always take awesome gear shots. I can't wait until you start posting pictures of stuff coming into your store


----------



## eaeolian (Apr 8, 2008)

Very nice indeed.


----------



## stuh84 (Apr 8, 2008)

Holy crap. I was considering a Bernie Rico Jr 727 today, now I've seen this, theres no chance in hell I'll be getting a Loomis for Christmas, I'll be using money to put towards a Bernie definitely!

How much did this cost you anyway?


----------



## phantaz (Apr 8, 2008)

Badass man, hopefully I will posting some Rico Jr pics soon.


----------



## kmanick (Apr 8, 2008)

Shit that is badass looking!
and ya you do take awesome pictures of your stuff


----------



## Groff (Apr 8, 2008)

Nice guitar!!!

(P.S. any word on my Nailbomb 7??? PM me!)


----------



## Seedawakener (Apr 8, 2008)

Looks incredibly awesome!  I'd love one of those!


----------



## zimbloth (Apr 8, 2008)

Thanks guys! 



stuh84 said:


> Holy crap. I was considering a Bernie Rico Jr 727 today, now I've seen this, theres no chance in hell I'll be getting a Loomis for Christmas, I'll be using money to put towards a Bernie definitely!
> 
> How much did this cost you anyway?



How much did I pay? Let's just say a few bucks more than a Universe. His prices are obscenely fair and the stock base specs are awesome. For the record this guitar has a maple neck, mahogany wings, 25.5 scale, 24 frets, ebony board (clearly), Duncan Jazz/Invader, white neck binding, Tone Pros bridge, etc.

Bernie Jr really is amazing, you would not be disappointed. This is my 4th Rico Jr, keeps getting better and better. As a BRJ dealer I could certainly hook you up if you wanted to order one some day.



Blind Faith said:


> Holy crap that is beautiful, the white makes it really stand out!!
> 
> But how does it play is the question?



It plays flawlessly of course!  I already had one of these (blood red finish) for 1.5 years now so I knew what I was getting myself into. I'd argue this one plays even better though, the neck is a little bit thinner and its overall lighter.

I can't stress enough how amazing the paint job is. It's not off white, pearl white, whatnot, it's the brightest white you'll ever see, it is absolutely gorgeous. It has depth to it too, if that's even possible. It's similar to what you'd find on a Jackson RR-1T (which I owned and inspired this order), but the finish is even more brilliant! I also like how the neck binding is a different shade, its classy IMO 



TheMissing said:


> Nice guitar!!!
> 
> (P.S. any word on my Nailbomb 7??? PM me!)



Yes I talked to Tim @ BKP this morning about it, he confirmed that they're shipping Wednesday 

Speaking of Bare Knuckle Pickups, as awesome as this guitar sounds as is, I will be throwing in a calibrated Warpig set in this next week


----------



## El Caco (Apr 8, 2008)

That looks fucking great Nick


----------



## technomancer (Apr 8, 2008)

That is gorgeous


----------



## El Caco (Apr 8, 2008)

Hey Nick can you PM me a price for a set of BKP's shipped to Australia please. Cheers.


----------



## zimbloth (Apr 8, 2008)

Drew said:


> Those pickup rings look dark grey in one of the pics. Are they? If so, that's actually kind of cool.



Pretty sure they're black.



metalfiend666 said:


> Fucking awesome! Is it pearl white, or just the lighting?



Thanks dude. I don't know what it is, but it's just VERY bright white. Bernie told me about the process he went through to do it, he raved about it, mentioned it would never yellow ever, it's just gorgeous!



InTheRavensName said:


> Holy cocking dick
> 
> niiice, the white looks awesome
> 
> how about a double shot?



The group photo will have to wait, blood red Vixen 7 #1 currently has no pickup in it, waiting to put a BKP Nailbomb 7 in there. 



s7eve said:


> Hey Nick can you PM me a price for a set of BKP's shipped to Australia please. Cheers.



Sure thing Steve, give me a few minutes.


----------



## Nick (Apr 8, 2008)

that just looks fucking immense!

im not even usually a fan of V's let alone more jaggy ones

that looks great though!

Bring on the BKP's


----------



## String Seraphim (Apr 8, 2008)

White = full of awesome


----------



## InTheRavensName (Apr 8, 2008)

...and while you're at it, some thoughts on the Nailbomb in maple/alder (which I assume this one is too)...the JB in the Moser just isn't really cutting it


----------



## Sentient (Apr 8, 2008)

Nick said:


> that just looks fucking immense!im not even usually a fan of V's let alone more jaggy ones



Man, I was thinking the same thing as I looked at the pics. I thought Nick's red one was gorgeous (still do), but holy hell, this white one is just spectacular. Gorgeous instrument, dude. Just gorgeous.


----------



## zimbloth (Apr 8, 2008)

InTheRavensName said:


> ...and while you're at it, some thoughts on the Nailbomb in maple/alder (which I assume this one is too)...the JB in the Moser just isn't really cutting it



This one has mahogany wings actually. I'll give you my thoughts on the Nailbomb in the poplar/maple one as soon as I install it. Tim @ BKP is shipping the huge bulk of pickups I ordered for SS.org customers and myself tomorrow. I'm excited to check it out.

That said, the Invader in this new one sounds fucking awesome. Absolutely crushing and brutal, really gutsy, not muddy at all. I had the Invader in my other one for a long time too, but this one sounds even better. Still, BKPs are calling my name, I can always go back to this another time. 



Sentient said:


> Man, I was thinking the same thing as I looked at the pics. I thought Nick's red one was gorgeous (still do), but holy hell, this white one is just spectacular. Gorgeous instrument, dude. Just gorgeous.



Thanks dude. Bernie is the man!


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Apr 8, 2008)

I'd fight a swarm of drop bears in a eucalyptus grove for that thing.


----------



## zimbloth (Apr 8, 2008)

Some full motion video of this Rico glory. Not that flattering, no light on in the room, but it's better than nothing!


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Apr 8, 2008)

Zang indeed good sir.


----------



## zimbloth (Apr 8, 2008)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Zang indeed good sir.


----------



## Uber Mega (Apr 8, 2008)

I really don't dig Vs, but that looks pretty brutal


----------



## 7slinger (Apr 8, 2008)

awesome, love the white


----------



## Austin (Apr 8, 2008)

awesome guitar! I know it's a strange comment, but from what I can tell I really like the appearance of the PU rings too. The binding looks killer


----------



## stuh84 (Apr 8, 2008)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Zang indeed good sir.





The zheng! made me belly laugh


----------



## Edroz (Apr 8, 2008)

totally not my thing, but it does look great, especially the finish


----------



## D-EJ915 (Apr 8, 2008)

aww man, first pic I was so hot and ready for sex then 2nd one I dried up instantly  Looks awesome if I take off the headstock.


----------



## JPMDan (Apr 8, 2008)

I officially have GAS for a Vixen. Great shots Nick and Zang! indeed.


----------



## zimbloth (Apr 8, 2008)

Edroz said:


> totally not my thing, but it does look great, especially the finish







stuh84 said:


> The zheng! made me belly laugh







D-EJ915 said:


> aww man, first pic I was so hot and ready for sex then 2nd one I dried up instantly  Looks awesome if I take off the headstock.



Yeah it's not for everyone, but it does at least match the bottom horns, same thing just inverted. Honestly it's not my favorite headstock in the world either, I could have opted for something else (such as the 7 in-line), but it's not a big deal to me. 



JPMDan said:


> I officially have GAS for a Vixen. Great shots Nick and Zang! indeed.



Thanks bro. Zang! indeed, indeed.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Apr 8, 2008)

I GREATLY prefer that headstock to his inline designs.


----------



## Emperoff (Apr 8, 2008)

Holy shit! 

White guitars = teh win


----------



## yevetz (Apr 8, 2008)




----------



## kherman (Apr 8, 2008)

Wow, Zimbloth!

That is really nice looking.

I'm also a sucker for white guitars.

Congrats!


----------



## zimbloth (Apr 8, 2008)

Emperoff said:


> Holy shit!
> 
> White guitars = teh win





kherman said:


> Wow, Zimbloth!
> 
> That is really nice looking.
> 
> ...



Thanks dudes. I concur.


----------



## etohk (Apr 8, 2008)

beautiful guitar, I would love to get one of the natural stain 7 V with black binding


----------



## djpharoah (Apr 8, 2008)

I  white guitars!


----------



## JerkyChid (Apr 8, 2008)

that is one of the most beautiful white guitars I have ever seen... wow...


----------



## String Seraphim (Apr 8, 2008)

Damn this really makes me want one of those new Divas that just came out.
I'm a sucker for Rhoads designs.


----------



## zimbloth (Apr 8, 2008)

HAUCH said:


> Wow man....It looks amazing, Bernie's stuff always gets me. On a side note, Im insanely jealous. I've been waiting on my 727 for months now, the anticipation is killing me.



Thanks man. What specs are you getting on yours? 27 fretter? Don't worry yours will be done soon enough, most places take 12-16 months. This one took 6 months, the other one only took about 3 months. 



djpharoah said:


> I  white guitars!







etohk said:


> beautiful guitar, I would love to get one of the natural stain 7 V with black binding



That would be awesome. 



JerkyChid said:


> that is one of the most beautiful white guitars I have ever seen... wow...







String Seraphim said:


> Damn this really makes me want one of those new Divas that just came out.
> I'm a sucker for Rhoads designs.



Yeah I dig those too. I may be ordering a couple for my store.


----------



## B Lopez (Apr 8, 2008)

Looks great dude, enjoy.


----------



## nikt (Apr 8, 2008)

Gorgeous


----------



## ibznorange (Apr 8, 2008)

aww FUCK yes!

thats gorgeous dude


----------



## -K4G- (Apr 8, 2008)

OH MY GOD!!!!!!


THAT IS BEYOND TEH SEX!!! THAT IS TEH ORGASM!!! FUCKING A!!!


----------



## jacksonplayer (Apr 8, 2008)

Nice! Congrats.


----------



## skinhead (Apr 8, 2008)

That V is fucking awesome, plus, is white


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Apr 8, 2008)

that is gorgeous.
its pure class dude.


----------



## Hcash (Apr 8, 2008)

I prefer traditional guitar shapes, but the quality of that looks amazing...


----------



## skattabrain (Apr 8, 2008)

OMG ... it's opening day? lol


----------



## noodles (Apr 8, 2008)

Nice looking axe. Plus, the jack placement is much better on this one.


----------



## mickytee (Apr 8, 2008)

i dont like the look of brown streaks in that ebony.

i love the look of jet black ebony. the browny(er) stuff is ok, but the jet black stuff just aesthetically kicks ass.


----------



## budda (Apr 8, 2008)

My name is Justin and i endorse this thread!

white guitars are so sexy. congrats nick


----------



## noodles (Apr 8, 2008)

User01 said:


> i dont like the look of brown streaks in that ebony.
> 
> i love the look of jet black ebony. the browny(er) stuff is ok, but the jet black stuff just aesthetically kicks ass.



Most jet black ebony that you see is dyed. Even the really high quality stuff generally has streaks in it, although the color variation will be very slight. Those streaks are barely visible, and I think it is cool to be reminded that it is actually wood.


----------



## IrfaanSE801 (Apr 8, 2008)

Holy crap man, that is beyond f*cking cool! Congrats! I may have to hit you up about a Rico in the near future. That white is killer too.


----------



## mickytee (Apr 8, 2008)

noodles said:


> Most jet black ebony that you see is dyed. Even the really high quality stuff generally has streaks in it, although the color variation will be very slight.



regardless, imo ebony looks SO much better when its jet black.


----------



## ohmanthisiscool (Apr 8, 2008)

sexiest guitar ever


----------



## Michael (Apr 8, 2008)

Brutal!  I have to say I like the look of it much more than your red one.


----------



## ohmanthisiscool (Apr 9, 2008)

How are the Invader 7's? I like the 6 string model, but I've heard bad things about the 7's


----------



## bostjan (Apr 9, 2008)

Sweet! I've never played A Bernie Rico Jr. guitar I didn't like! This one's sure a beauty!


----------



## Lankles (Apr 9, 2008)

ohmanthisiscool said:


> How are the Invader 7's? I like the 6 string model, but I've heard bad things about the 7's



People keep putting them in mahogany. 

On topic, drool. I have been strongly considering something like this. When I have several million more of my tax-magnet AUD's I might consider a custom closely based on zimbloth's vixens.


----------



## zimbloth (Apr 9, 2008)

Lankles said:


> People keep putting them in mahogany.
> 
> On topic, drool. I have been strongly considering something like this. When I have several million more of my tax-magnet AUD's I might consider a custom closely based on zimbloth's vixens.



I just got back from band rehearsals with the new axe. Pretty much everyone was blown away. The guitar sounds absolutely amazing. Even better than the red one. It has a warmer, more singing quality to it. I think the mahogany wings really are helping out quite a bit, my other one has poplar wings. What really surprised me was how great the lead tones were on this, even with the Invader. The notes were really bold and rich, incredible sustain. For riffage it's a fucking beast as well, and the cleans are amazing in the middle position or neck position.



bostjan said:


> Sweet! I've never played A Bernie Rico Jr. guitar I didn't like! This one's sure a beauty!



It's absolutely incredible. Bernie has completely outdone himself here.

He actually called me while I was at band rehearsal to see what I thought of it, and we ended up talking for a half hour or so. He's a really genuine and cool guy. He went into all these cool details about what he did and why, etc. His passion really comes through. Absolutely every aspect of the guitar was built by himself and himself alone by hand, so he felt like the guitar was a piece of himself sort of, really wanted me to be happy with it. He was saying how he loses sleep after he sends a guitar out, just excited for customers to get his work and see what they think.

Really cool guy. I'm already planning #3. 



ohmanthisiscool said:


> How are the Invader 7's? I like the 6 string model, but I've heard bad things about the 7's



The Invader 7 at least in this guitar sounds amazing. It sounded quite good in my other Vixen 7 as well, but more so in this one. In the wrong guitar the Invader can get fairly muddy, with brighter woods in the fray and a very tight, clear amp it sounds great.

It's not the best pickup in the universe certainly, but I think (again: w/ the right guitar & amp) it's one of the coolest sounding pickups out there. Really brutal mid-range growl (really pronounced 'aw' sound that makes single notes sound huge and sinister), awesome crunch, high output (3 ceramic magnets, yikes), somewhat dark high-end but with lots of attack and bite.

In the wrong guitar it will sound either muddy, or too thin on the high end. Conditions have to be just right to sound excellent, but the same can be said for most passive pickups I find.



Michael said:


> Brutal!  I have to say I like the look of it much more than your red one.



I really like both equally more or less, but I do think the white one looks sleeker and classier. The Blood Red finish Bernie uses is fantastic looking in real life. Honestly Bernie's painted finishes are absolutely second to none. His transparent finishes are cool too but its the paint jobs he does that really stands out to me. They always have such incredible depth and perfection.



User01 said:


> regardless, imo ebony looks SO much better when its jet black.



Bro, it looks pitch black unless you're about a foot away. I think the few brown streaks look awesome. Bernie Rico Jr didn't dye this one at all, he wanted it to look like wood and not like some kind of fake composite. He doesn't mind doing it that way if people request it however.

It really is awesome man, I'm cool with uniform black too but this does look classier and more natural. Plus, again, it looks pitch black if you're standing a foot or more away from it anyways, no one in the audience would ever know it had brown streaks. 



IrfaanSE801 said:


> Holy crap man, that is beyond f*cking cool! Congrats! I may have to hit you up about a Rico in the near future. That white is killer too.



Thanks dude. 



noodles said:


> Most jet black ebony that you see is dyed. Even the really high quality stuff generally has streaks in it, although the color variation will be very slight. Those streaks are barely visible, and I think it is cool to be reminded that it is actually wood.



Exactly, that's how Bernie feels too.



HAUCH said:


> Yeah, its gonna be a Jekyll...I'll be making the trip up to Hesperia when its done so I can pick it up from Bernie. Im gonna ask him about doing a Vixen in black limba for my next one.



Cool dude. I plan on visiting him sometime soon at his shop as well. As a new dealer for his stuff, I'd love to tour his shop and get to hang out with him for a bit.


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Apr 9, 2008)

holy god that is a beautiful v.


----------



## InTheRavensName (Apr 9, 2008)

If number 3 comes...sell me your alias


----------



## zimbloth (Apr 9, 2008)

InTheRavensName said:


> If number 3 comes...sell me your alias



My business partner w/ the store has dibs on it 

I'm going to be ordering 2 Alias Archtops in our initial run for the shop however. They'll be all mahogany, quilted maple tops (green burst & blue), neck-thru of course, Seymour Duncan pickups (Custom/Jazz), etc. They'll be 6-strings however  I'll be ordering a couple of 7s though, but just not in the Alias shape, unless a customer wants one of course.


----------



## InTheRavensName (Apr 9, 2008)

that green burst sounds freakishly tempting...I want a heads up when it comes in


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Apr 9, 2008)

Very cool, V's aren't my thing, but that does indeed rock!


----------



## FortePenance (Apr 9, 2008)

You need an endorsement!


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Apr 9, 2008)

i got to play this guitar last night....i don't think i've ever been able to get harmonics out of a guitar so easily....and even with my hands being really cold, it was still easy to play. looks sick in person, too!


----------



## zimbloth (Apr 9, 2008)

WarriorOfMetal said:


> i got to play this guitar last night....i don't think i've ever been able to get harmonics out of a guitar so easily....and even with my hands being really cold, it was still easy to play. looks sick in person, too!



Yeah man. After you left when I got to crank the VHT with it, holy shit dude. It sounds unreal. Like I said in a long post on the previous page, the lead tones were remarkable. I knew the rhythms would be awesome, but both cleans and leads were just incredible and rich.

I love this guitar. 

EDIT: Another crazy thing about this guitar, is it's the quietest guitar I've ever owned. I don't know if it was his shielding job or whatnot, but this is the first time I've been able to turn the threshold on my noisegate way down and still achieve zero feedback/noise with my amp cranked.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Apr 9, 2008)

niiiice. i heard you guys playing a bit while alex and dave and i were working on a new song, but couldn't hear it well enough to really get an idea of how it sounded loud.


----------



## ibznorange (Apr 9, 2008)

quietness is a sign of good shielding, but also good construction. nothing is vibrating outside of the correct tones of the guitar. no vibrating saddles, no buzzing knobs, no loose pickups. sounds like the thing is particularly well made as well. Id really like to check that out. FWIW, the vixen, and particularly the diva, are the only V shapes ive ever gassed for in any sort of real way


----------



## zimbloth (Apr 9, 2008)

ibznorange said:


> quietness is a sign of good shielding, but also good construction. nothing is vibrating outside of the correct tones of the guitar. no vibrating saddles, no buzzing knobs, no loose pickups. sounds like the thing is particularly well made as well. Id really like to check that out. FWIW, the vixen, and particularly the diva, are the only V shapes ive ever gassed for in any sort of real way



Good point, absolutely. Perfection is the only word I can use to describe the job Bernie Jr did on this beast. Everything about it is just perfect.

I used to wish they made a sustainer pickup for 7-string, now I  at such notions as this thing sustains forever naturally, eventually decays beautifully into rich harmonic controllable feedback that you can just let go forever, while doing vibrato or whatever. 

Love it.


----------



## klutvott (Apr 9, 2008)

Oh my god. That volume knob is awesome! Nice guitar too!


----------



## ibznorange (Apr 9, 2008)

zimbloth said:


> Good point, absolutely. Perfection is the only word I can use to describe the job Bernie Jr did on this beast. Everything about it is just perfect.
> 
> I used to wish they made a sustainer pickup for 7-string, now I  at such notions as this thing sustains forever naturally, eventually decays beautifully into rich harmonic controllable feedback that you can just let go forever, while doing vibrato or whatever.
> 
> Love it.



I can see why. that thing is gorgeous


----------



## zimbloth (Apr 9, 2008)

Seriously, I want to hug this fucking thing. I almost feel guilty for how little I paid for this given the absolute fucking perfection it exudes. If I had a few bucks to my name, I'd cut Bernie a check out of appreciation for this.

I wish everyone could experience how amazing this thing is. I implore all of you considering a custom shop handmade guitar (not necessarily from Rico Jr) to go for it. Save up. Make it happen. Once you get it, you'll never look at an Ibanez or Schecter the same again. No disrespect to them, I still love my Ibanez XPT707 and won't be selling it, but nothing compares. I'm sure some of you Sherman, Jackson CS, etc owners know how I feel.


----------



## Edroz (Apr 9, 2008)

zimbloth said:


> I wish everyone could experience how amazing this thing is. I implore all of you considering a custom shop handmade guitar (not necessarily from Rico Jr) to go for it. Save up. Make it happen. Once you get it, you'll never look at an Ibanez or Schecter the same again. No disrespect to them, I still love my Ibanez XPT707 and won't be selling it, but nothing compares. I'm sure some of you Sherman, Jackson CS, etc owners know how I feel.




i like my Agile Septor 7 27" better than the CS Jackson i owned . plays and sounds better... 

having said that, i REALLY want my KxK


----------



## zimbloth (Apr 9, 2008)

Edroz said:


> i like my Agile Septor 7 27" better than the CS Jackson i owned . plays and sounds better...
> 
> having said that, i REALLY want my KxK



Well then perhaps Jacksons CS isn't what it used to be, because that should not happen.


----------



## cow 7 sig (Apr 9, 2008)

yep well worth the wait,thats fucking beautiful


----------



## Edroz (Apr 9, 2008)

zimbloth said:


> Well then perhaps Jacksons CS isn't what it used to be, because that should not happen.




it was the '01 Demon7 i had that i picked up used, now mikernaut's....


in all fairness to Jackson, the guitar was just totally wrong for me (spec wise) in every way, i just got sucked into the whole Custom Shop Jackson appeal of it... i still stand by statement that the Agile is pound for pound a better playing and sounding guitar (for me).

but back on topic 

i need to do some more research on BRJ, i have some specs in mind


----------



## zimbloth (Apr 9, 2008)

Edroz said:


> i need to do some more research on BRJ, i have some specs in mind



Well dude, you know how to reach me if you want some information. His website sucks and won't be of much use.


----------



## FortePenance (Apr 10, 2008)

So you're a fan of the invader in a maple neckthru guitar w/ mahogany wings eh?


----------



## zimbloth (Apr 10, 2008)

FortePenance said:


> So you're a fan of the invader in a maple neckthru guitar w/ mahogany wings eh?



Sure, with the right amp.


----------



## the.godfather (Apr 10, 2008)

I don't know what I can say that hasn't been said already. Just awesome! 

There's definitely something special about white guitars.


----------



## 220BX (Apr 10, 2008)

wow this looks awesome.. yours and this one are simply gorgeous looking guitars and i don't even like V's!


----------



## phantaz (Apr 10, 2008)

Did you see the price Boogie Street was asking for that? Way too much


----------



## zimbloth (Apr 10, 2008)

phantaz said:


> Did you see the price Boogie Street was asking for that? Way too much



Yup, it's BSG. That's what they've always done. Hell, they sell Korean Washburns for $1599. They try to sell things at list price rather than retail price. It's fine with me, I hope they continue to do that.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Apr 10, 2008)

zimby, if i sent you a list of specs, could i get a quote on a BRJ?



User01 said:


> regardless, imo ebony looks SO much better when its jet black.



i had a hagstrom jazz guitar that had an ebony fretboard.
the ebony had amazing streaks of brown and grey in it.
it was the coolest thing ever.


----------



## Hellraizer (Apr 10, 2008)

Awesome


----------



## zimbloth (Apr 10, 2008)

ShawnFjellstad said:


> zimby, if i sent you a list of specs, could i get a quote on a BRJ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah of course Shawn, go ahead and I can calculate it very quickly.


----------

